# What type of dogwalk do you think is the best?



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

My club is thinking of replacing our old dogwalk. Has anyone here run their dogs on a fiberglass, aluminum with rubber one? Looking for pros and cons. Thanks. (This is the one we are looking at http://madagility.com/Our_Products/Dog_Walk/index.html)


----------

